# Next week go to RAI. hix hix



## michel123 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all, 
This is the second time i'm in RAI. The 1st in July.2010. 
Last Tuesday, i drink 2mci to make a RAI body test. 
I wonder how long i must take away form my child (my son is 2 years old)? My doctor said that i need take 1 week after drink 2mci. 
In 1st time, he said that:
I must sleep alone and take away from my work, every people esp pregnant and small children 2 week, and take away from my child (not kiss, not seat near by ) for 3 week. 
In the 1st time, my mom take care of my son, but now she can not. And my chief only permit me absent for 1 week or dismiss.

I so sad, :sad0047:. Next Wednesday i drink 30mci for 2nd time.

Can give me advise i need to do now?
How about you after RAI 30mci, 2mci?

Help me asap?

Thanks all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

michel123 said:


> Hi all,
> This is the second time i'm in RAI. The 1st in July.2010.
> Last Tuesday, i drink 2mci to make a RAI body test.
> I wonder how long i must take away form my child (my son is 2 years old)? My doctor said that i need take 1 week after drink 2mci.
> ...


I worked the whole time; just don't hug anybody, share food and plates and double flush toilet.

Your son; is he in day care? You have a dilemma so the only thing I know to tell you is to severely limit your flesh on flesh contact with your son. You can only do the best you can; God expects no more and no less.

Life is very hard sometimes and I feel bad for your circumstances. I answered your PM.

You are in my prayers.


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

Have you been hyper and then now you're needing dose number 2?


----------



## michel123 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for all, 
In Vietnam, 
After survey, Dr ask you in 1st:
1. low iodine diet for 5 week
2. make some test blood: TSH, Tg, AnTg
3. drink 30mci. 
4.Take away from everybody, stay alone, not go to work, don't hug anybody, share food and plates and double flush toilet, avoid go to public place in 2 week. 
If you take care child or you have baby must avoid them for 3 week. 
5. After drink 30mci for 5 day, go back to Hospital to make WBS test.

6 months later: for 2nd time, Dr ask you:
1. low iodine diet for 5 week ---> TSH>30.
2. Tg and AnTg: test
3. Drink 2mci for WBS test. 
Take away for pregnant and children for 1 week, drink lot water, double flush toilet.

If the result of Tg < 10 (or 2) and WBS (-): happy because you no need RAI again. 
or you need 30mci, 100mci, 150mci belong on your test WBS. 
If you need over 30mci, you must stay in hospital in special room for 4 days, after that, you must take away form people for 2 week again.

But I read in http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=radioiodine said that "If your work or daily activities involve prolonged contact with small children or pregnant women, you will want to wait several days after your treatment to resume these activities. Patients with infants at home should arrange for care to be provided by another person for the first several days after treatment. Your radiologist can be more specific for your given situation, but usually this time period is* only two to four days.*"

I think take away from work, everybody for 2 week is too long and no need. I think only need 1 week for safe to everybody ( not hug anybody), 2 week safe for our children and can take care them.
How about in your country and Dr advise you after dose 30mci?
I looking forward to hearing soon. 
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

michel123 said:


> Thanks for all,
> In Vietnam,
> After survey, Dr ask you in 1st:
> 1. low iodine diet for 5 week
> ...


Here is the story for the U.S.A.

All patients receiving 30mci or more of RAI must be admitted to the hospital.

Please read the whole thing; they tell you everything you must know.
http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/raiprep.html

I followed the precautions as listed but I did not stay in the hospital. RAI was out patient all 3 times.


----------



## michel123 (Apr 7, 2011)

Me, too. 
But in the precautions that you gave to me, i'm not to undertand these info: " These precautions should be followed for three days after the I131 test" ... 
What is the I131 test: after RAI scaning ( six days after the treatment dose, second body scan) or after RAI treatment?
How about you? Andros???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

michel123 said:


> Me, too.
> But in the precautions that you gave to me, i'm not to undertand these info: " These precautions should be followed for three days after the I131 test" ...
> What is the I131 test: after RAI scaning ( six days after the treatment dose, second body scan) or after RAI treatment?
> How about you? Andros???


Your best bet is to ask the radiologist or your doctor what you are supposed to do here.

When is your RAI taking place?


----------

